# Sugar Coated Goodness....



## Locked (Sep 23, 2009)

Just thought I wld share pics of my white dwarfs that i took down tonight..they are the end part of my 3rd grow....I speed dried a bud and smoked it with my wife 15 minutes ago...she is now upstairs lying down...she is baked beyond belief...This is the second time I hve grown this strain of Auto...the first time they grew much bigger in the big pots I used...this time  did an experiment and grew 2 in a shallow planter...the result is heavier frosting on the buds but way smaller yield...


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....   sounds like my wife after we grab some keif from the club....  those are some nice frosty treats HL


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh BTW Hamster, are those Whites Sativas ?


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Oh BTW Hamster, are those Whites Sativas ?



White dwarf is Skunk#1/SuperSkunk x Northern Lights x auto gene...heavy indica...this stuff brings the word couchlock to mind big time...

I shld not hve smoked it so early...I am gonna be in bed by 9 at this rate...


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nice!!!!!!!!



Thanks SM...is that avy a pic of the Incubus lead singer?


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats about when I roll it up usually    Ive had a little variety lately, some Sour D...  and a couple different purple strains, the purple Kush puts me into a coma, great bedtime medicine  

The Sour D gets me all jacked up on a mission :bolt:  I read in a post today someone said all white were sativas ?   I didnt think so.... Thats why I asked, I thought they were an Indica  

Sorry for ramblin, Im really :fly: :fly: right now Hampster


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2009)

I am high as hell myself...I don't think you are ramblin Bro...just **** chattin... 

And yeah these are indica for sure...very good bedtime medicine...:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2009)

lookin frosty hampster, can't wait to see mine go full sugar, you got my mouth waterin.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool man.... as long as I still make sense... man im ripped right now  smoked some hash a minute ago  woooooweeee :huh:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 23, 2009)

very shimmery loves it! I just replanted my first batch of autos today into bigger pots and I am glad I did after readin about your smaller yield..looks scrumptious!


----------



## nvthis (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like a real hash bomb ya got there Hamster Lewis Von Budenstein!


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you putted powder sugar on that bud ? LOL :hubba: Can i hate a bite . Look yummy .......with coffee


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

AsianSky, are you really stoned right now


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 23, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hamster Lewis Von Budenstein!


 
:rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 24, 2009)

a bowl of that puts the ol lady in the wind, eh HL?:hubba: ... very sweet nug man...


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys..the wife is a light weight..she just started smoking this year...but I gotta say this even put me to bed before 10:30 last night...


----------

